# Welcome to the new Permanent CWCki Forums



## Null (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey all,

This community, that I've only recently come across, is the most mature and civil group of people that isn't outright banal. You guys are a constant source of intellectual amusement, with each of you coming to every conversation with a unique point of view and theory. It's for that reason I've volunteered to support the forum with an true and honest domain name and an actual host that isn't going to trash our happy home just because of whom it is centered around.

Here's what the change means:

The forums are now running on a pure form of the PHPBB3 software suite, so I can change anything. I'm a programmer by employment and by hobby, so anything we may need tweaked or installed to suit our needs can be done.
Dreamhost is now the provider of hosting services, and they will not chop down our Internet unless we violate International or United States law.
All settings, users, and posts in the previous forum(s) have been lost forever. Sorry.

*Champthom* is the Super Administrator and the Community Manager. He has complete control over the content of the forum and its users. I've given him the task of setting up the boards and promoting the right people into Administrative and Moderator roles, and also ensuring that Hulk Hogan be given his proper yellow title (as he is a True American).



			
				champthom said:
			
		

> For the record, anyone who was banned that I remember WILL be banned on sight here.




I've said my piece and I will be stepping back from this point. I do not wish to become the Supreme Glorious Leader of the board and its users, and I'd like to see the current administration continue on in their role. I will not be participating in community management, merely maintaining the boards and making sure that everyone gets a chance to discuss Chris without worry of another shut down. I like you guys, and I want to see this group carry on for a long time.

Feel free to use this thread to celebrate, make software requests, or do whatever.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 31, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> ensuring that Hulk Hogan be given his proper yellow title (as he is a True American).



This is the top priority.

Thank you, Null. You are a True and Honest American as well.


----------



## Dunsparce (Jan 31, 2013)

Sonichu Mod Dunsparce, reporting for duty.


----------



## champthom (Feb 1, 2013)

For the record, anyone who was banned that I remember WILL be banned on sight here. These include (but not limited to):

-jcrowley
-Slimz
-KEngel
-PDK
-Anthrillca/A-Log
-Ofos
-the people involved in the recent drama (Chit, Blue, etc.)

If the staff sees you and remembers you were banned, then you WILL be banned. Otherwise, if you're a jackoff who I or the rest of the staff don't remember and you keep your nose clean, you can stay here.


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 2, 2013)

In regards to that, props to Rusty for not ever ban evading (unlike just about everyone else).


----------



## darkhorse816 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey guys! It's great to be here on the new forum.

Hopefully there won't be any more drama. For a while, it was like high school all over again.


----------



## J09506 (Feb 3, 2013)

Feels like....Home.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 3, 2013)

Great to see the new permanent forum.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Feb 3, 2013)

Compy, is your avatar Peter from The Room?

The suspense is killing me. I feel like I'm sitting on an atomic bomb, waiting for it to explode.


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 3, 2013)

That's nice. Now gimmie mod.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 3, 2013)

darkhorse816 said:
			
		

> Compy, is your avatar Peter from The Room?
> 
> The suspense is killing me. I feel like I'm sitting on an atomic bomb, waiting for it to explode.



Oh hi darkhorse816.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Feb 3, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Oh hi darkhorse816.



Let's go eat, huh?


----------



## Stratochu (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh hai folks. Stratowhammy has arrived.

If Chris-chan himself registers, will he be banned? Just curious.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm back, sweeties.


----------



## pinkyucat (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi! I'm pinkyucat! I have been reading the CWCki for a while and I finally decided to register for these forums starting with the last one, I hope these really are permanent this time. I would have joined sooner, but all the other times I tried it said the forums were removed and redirected me to a hip-hop website.


----------



## Ace_Reloaded (Feb 3, 2013)

Hooray, we're permanent again! I wasn't active much on the temp boards because they kept getting moved. This is awesome. Just have to go find a new avatar now.


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Ace_Reloaded said:
			
		

> Hooray, we're permanent again! I wasn't active much on the temp boards because they kept getting moved. This is awesome. Just have to go find a new avatar now.


Yep. No more, "MY ACCOUNT GOT DELETED 4 NO RESON CURSE U CWCKI FROUMS," ever again.

EDIT: Also, the search function works here. Today's a momentous day for the CWCki forums.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, Null!  Good to be back on solid ground.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Feb 3, 2013)

It's good to have a permanent home again!  Thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## snowkitten91 (Feb 3, 2013)

Snowkitten91 here! I'm glad that we have finally found a stable home.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you for setting this up, Null.

And thank you for continuing in your role, Champthom.  

Now to re-establish TRUE and HONEST avatar, and the sig I always wanted to use but couldn't due to TOS worries.


----------



## Venusaur (Feb 3, 2013)

Neat! It's nice to see the forums so well set up and with no further risk of getting TOSed. I'll be making myself a new avatar picture for the occasion...


----------



## punchabunch (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Bugaboo (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm still Phil and I'm still out for revenge.
(Whenever I try to type an apostrophe it turns into an e with an accent (è) Wtf is happening it happens with several other keys as well)


----------



## BigAltheGreat921 (Feb 3, 2013)

BigAl is on board!   

This is wonderful news...thanks Null.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Feb 3, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> ensuring that Hulk Hogan be given his proper yellow title (as he is a True American).





			
				CompyRex said:
			
		

> This is the top priority.
> 
> Thank you, Null. You are a True and Honest American as well.



Thank you, brothers! The Hulkster appreciates support from all the fellow Hulkamaniacs and real Americans.


----------



## Firthy2002 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yay permanent CWCki forums!

Was getting a bit tired of having to re-register.


----------



## Hellbound Sonichu (Feb 3, 2013)

Man, it feels good to finally have a permanent forum. 

I was HotaruThodt when cwcki.forumer was taken down and I've been Hellbound Sonichu ever since.


----------



## PacSol (Feb 3, 2013)

Permanent forums and Hulk Hogan back...feels like home.


----------



## spaps (Feb 3, 2013)

It's good to finally have a permanent domain. Hopefully _this_ forum won't turn into a fucking soap opera again.
Wait... where are the cool emoticons from alanpardewcwc?


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 3, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> It's good to finally have a permanent domain. Hopefully _this_ forum won't turn into a fucking soap opera again.
> Wait... where are the cool emoticons from alanpardewcwc?


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## c-no (Feb 3, 2013)

Yay, now we got a new permanent forum. Can't wait to see some discuss about What If situations involving Chris.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 3, 2013)

This was up earlier than I expected. Hooray!


----------



## Bigguy28 (Feb 4, 2013)

Glad to see a permanent home for the Cwicki forums. Was starting to panic and have withdrawals when I saw the other site was down. Ok, maybe not but I was a bit sad to see it down.


----------



## Hooligan (Feb 4, 2013)

It's good to see so many people back. I hope HSMOF finds his way back here, I loved reading his posts. By the way, I was Stickstraw previously (I didn't post much, I'll try to change that now that we have a permanent forum).


----------



## Dynamite Ninja (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm so glad to be back here


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Feb 4, 2013)

In celebration of having a permanent forum, my avatar returns to "Teddy Bear Nun".  You can decide for yourselves if this is an improvement over "tits nun".


----------



## Venusaur (Feb 4, 2013)

I for one always lived Teddy Bear Nun above all else. There's something slightly sinister about it.


----------



## DV 259 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

Glad to see a permanent home now.  I've been a lurker on-off since the tail-end (I think) of the yuku boards.  The only time I've ever really posted was when it was asked of lurkers to a couple forumers ago.

Maybe now that there's no threat of TOSing, I'll participate more.


----------



## 24isthehighestnumber (Feb 4, 2013)

I've lurked since the Yuku forum days and posted sporadically (plan on posting quite a bit more here, though).  I was pretty stoked about the Lolcow section on the most recent temporary forum.  I would love to see some subforum here like that, as well.  I'm not sure if this is really the correct thread to post this, but I saw some others on here mention it and just thought I'd like to add that I also enjoyed that.


----------



## JULAY (Feb 4, 2013)

I just hope that Smokedaddy makes the transition.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 4, 2013)

24isthehighestnumber said:
			
		

> I've lurked since the Yuku forum days and posted sporadically (plan on posting quite a bit more here, though).  I was pretty stoked about the Lolcow section on the most recent temporary forum.  I would love to see some subforum here like that, as well.  I'm not sure if this is really the correct thread to post this, but I saw some others on here mention it and just thought I'd like to add that I also enjoyed that.



I also have to agree with the idea. However, here's a quote from Champthom:



> Re: general Lolcows forum - I have no problem with people talking about lolcows other than Chris, but my issue is that a lot of those people want to troll these people, which I don't want for similar reasons I don't allow discussing troll plants of Chris (i.e. to save our asses if legal shit goes down) and that I don't want to attract an unsavory chan board element as they'll probably look around here for new lolcows.


----------



## 24isthehighestnumber (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, that's a good point.  I know I'm not alone when I say that I don't want to troll or mess with anybody (although I have to admit that love-shy.com crowd sounded like they'd be kinda fun to harmlessly rile up), but the idea of having a sort of repository for updates on miscellaneous internet weirdos in a community like this is very appealing.  By that I mean, it would be great to not have to wade through all that "social justice" stuff (which amounts to the lolcow equivalent of a forced meme) just to read about the absurdity of Mr. Stiles, ADF, those obliviously misogynistic loveshys, and any other outlandish/bizarre/hilarious characters on the internet.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sláinte


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, glad to see the new forum. But here's something to keep me occupied.


----------



## Tommy_Wiseau (Feb 5, 2013)

Ha ha ha, what a story Null. I hope that on this forum a lot of people love each other deep inside their heart, as a person, as a human being, as a friend.


----------



## Marmalade (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello again all!~<3

So after many reincarnations, the CWCiki Forums has finally reached Nirvana. Will be posting more, especially since the forums won't poof for the umpteenth time.


----------



## hellbound (Feb 5, 2013)

This is the fourth CWCki forum I've registered for. I hope it's the last. Hai gaiz


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 5, 2013)

Marmalade said:
			
		

> Hello again all!~<3
> 
> So after many reincarnations, the CWCiki Forums has finally reached Nirvana. Will be posting more, especially since the forums won't poof for the umpteenth time.


Your avatar... I... I think I love you...


----------



## trip2themoon (Feb 6, 2013)

I hope these boards are here to stay as all incarnations have been a great source of entertainment to me (and many others of course) for many months now. Long live the CWCki Forums.


----------



## Spelling Bee (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm glad to see the forum up again, I haven't been very active in the last few weeks so it would be nice if someone summed up what happened.
I missed you guys


----------



## Null (Feb 6, 2013)

Spelling Bee said:
			
		

> I'm glad to see the forum up again, I haven't been very active in the last few weeks so it would be nice if someone summed up what happened.
> I missed you guys


A few of the users on the previous board had a conflict with Chit. Allegedly, Chit posted the personal information of a female poster and a picture of her in a tank top. The female poster said that only Chit could have gotten that picture, but Chit vehemently defended himself. A few people came to defend the female poster, but the entire thing escalated into something along the lines of a 20 page thread.

Instead of taking it up with the admins, instead of making private complaints against Chit, these people decided they'd start some sort of flame war because _they_ deemed Chit a violent and dangerous criminal that doesn't belong in any community. Likewise, instead of passively defending himself in a moderation area, he participated in the flamewar.

The end result was everyone got banned. I think something like 6 people got kicked out, including Chit. The Anti-Chits formed their own forum and someone (not sure who) filed a TOS Violation Complaint with Forumer.com


----------



## Spelling Bee (Feb 6, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Spelling Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoo boy, I guess it was a good thing for me to be out of that, thanks for the info!


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 6, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Spelling Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I won't mention this whole thing again,don't worry...

But what happened was Chit (allegedly...I know I know) posted stills from a skype session he recorded without her knowing. She never sent him pics. He also posted her name,the town she lives in,and other pics showing her face.

This was all posted on a forum where guys leak nudes and scantily clad pics of girls they know.

I won't bring this up again,don't worry...just had to mention some more details.


----------



## IanBrannanSOMETHING (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow, it's scary to think that someone like that was on the moderation team, but I'm glad it got sorted. I missed that bit though. Glad to see a more permanent forum even if I've never posted much but it's a shame to have lost the content from the last few forums (interviews and the like).


----------



## Holdek (Feb 7, 2013)

IanBrannanSOMETHING said:
			
		

> Wow, it's scary to think that someone like that was on the moderation team, but I'm glad it got sorted. I missed that bit though. Glad to see a more permanent forum even if I've never posted much but it's a shame to have lost the content from the last few forums (interviews and the like).



Someone (I forgot who) backed up a lot of the first Forumer forum and uploaded it to a file share page.


----------



## renomakicwc (Feb 12, 2013)

FINALLY! I got my account up and running again. First time I tried to sign up, it wouldn't let me due to an error. But now I'm back, and ready to babble about the mind of an autistic adult child.


----------

